# [ltsp] TFTP open timeout problem *solved*

## sgaap

I an trying to setup a tftp server which can be used to boot using the network

the laptop I use as a client uses the Intel boot agent, version 4.1.06

I used the gentoo ltsp howto to configure it all: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/ltsp.xml

situation:

client gets ip 192.168.0.12 from dhcp server 192.168.0.1 with dhcpd.conf:

```

## Some general options

default-lease-time            21600;

max-lease-time                21600;

use-host-decl-names           on;

ddns-update-style             ad-hoc;

                                                                                                                                

## Bootp options

allow booting;

allow bootp;

                                                                                                                                

## Network Options

option subnet-mask            255.255.0.0;

option broadcast-address      192.168.0.255;

option routers                192.168.0.1;

option domain-name-servers    <my dns servers>;

option log-servers            192.168.0.1;

option domain-name            "<my domain>";

option netbios-name-servers   <my netbios/wins servers>;

                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                

## LTSP Path Options

option root-path              "192.168.0.2:/opt/ltsp/i386";

filename                      "/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.24-ltsp-1";                                                                                                                                

                                                                                                                                

shared-network WORKSTATIONS {

  subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 {

    ## Distribute dynamic IPs to the workstations

    range dynamic-bootp 192.168.0.0 192.168.0.16;

    ## Workstation specific configuration for PXE booting

    host laptop {

      hardware ethernet     <mac-address client>;

      fixed-address         192.168.0.12;

    }

  }

}

```

The dhcp server gives the client the information to reach the tftp server (192.168.0.2)

on the server (192.168.0.2) the tftp server is running (using xinetd)

```

netstat -an | fgrep -w 69

udp        0      0 0.0.0.0:69              0.0.0.0:*

```

/etc/xinetd.conf:

```

defaults

{

        #only_from      = localhost

        instances      = 60

        log_type       = SYSLOG authpriv info

        log_on_success = HOST PID

        log_on_failure = HOST

        cps            = 25 30

}

                                                                                

includedir /etc/xinetd.d

```

/etc/xinetd.d/tftp:

```

service tftp

{

        disable = no

        socket_type = dgram

        protocol = udp

        wait = yes

        user = root

        server = /usr/sbin/in.tftpd

        server_args = -vvv -s /tftpboot

}

```

getting the ltsp kernel on the server from the laptop using teh OS already installed works fine (so the tftp is up and can be reached)

```

tftp 192.168.0.2

tftp> get /tftpboot/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.24-ltsp-1

Received xxxx bytes in 0.1 seconds

```

The problem is that I simply keep getting timeouts when network booting from that laptop, it finds the dhcp, gets the 192.168.0.12 address and timed out when looking for the tftp

/etc/conf.d/in.tftpd:

```

# Config file for /etc/init.d/in.tftpd

# Remove the -l if you use [x]inetd

                                                                                

INTFTPD_PATH="/tftpboot"

INTFTPD_OPTS="${INTFTPD_PATH}"

```

/etc/exports:

```

# /etc/exports: NFS file systems being exported.  See exports(5).

/opt/ltsp/i386             192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(ro,no_root_squash,async)

/var/opt/ltsp/swapfiles    192.168.0.0/255.255.0.0(rw,no_root_squash,async)

```

I did found some references to this problem on google, but none gave a solution for my situation

The closest I got to a usefull troubleshoot was this one:

http://www.sun.com/products-n-solutions/hardware/docs/html/817-5625-10/Linux_Troubleshooting.html

But it seems my tftp server is running and can be reached from other pc's, so it must be something else

Maybe it has something to do with my intel boot agent (some older versions could have troubles) or maybe my dhcp config isnt correct (so that the client cant reach 192.168.0.2).

Someone here who has an idea how to fix this?

//edit

found the problem(s)  :Smile: 

1. the gentoo ltsp howto is not complete, I had to add

```

next-server                    192.168.0.2;

```

to my dhcpd.conf, so the client could actually find my tftp server 

then I had to make a pxe boot image for the nic used in my client: and put it in /tftpboot/pxe/ (this because otherwise the client wouldnt load the kernel saying it was too big for the free memory)

http://rom-o-matic.net/5.3.7/

so my workstations part in dhcpd.conf now looks like this:

```

shared-network WORKSTATIONS {

  subnet 192.168.0.0 netmask 255.255.0.0 {

    ## Distribute dynamic IPs to the workstations

    range dynamic-bootp 192.168.0.0 192.168.0.16;

    ## Workstation specific configuration for PXE booting

    host laptop {

      hardware ethernet     <clients mac address>;

      fixed-address         192.168.0.16;

        if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 9) = "PXEClient" {

        filename "/pxe/eb-5.3.7-eepro100.zpxe";

        } else if substring (option vendor-class-identifier, 0, 9) = "Etherboot" {

        filename "/lts/vmlinuz-2.4.24-ltsp-1";

        }

}

  }

}

```

now it boots fine  :Razz: 

references:

http://204.182.52.180/fom-serve/cache/25.html

http://ltsp.org/documentation/pxe.howto.html

----------

